

Best 100 software engineering books ever - kia
http://knol.google.com/k/top-100-best-software-engineering-books-ever#

======
wglb
In which the author uses none of his judgement in creating the rankings. But
seriously, _Edward Yourdon_ on the list?

------
Isamu
A lot of borderline junk books on the list. But it's true, these are the books
that people buy the most.

------
laskito
I stopped reading when I saw "head first design patterns" in second place

